# DeWorming a Sheep



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hey
First of all...Thank you Stacey for sending me much needed supplies! 
:grouphug: you are awesome

and..

I got a 290-300 pound Suffolk sheep yesterday from Animal control.
it's just a wether unfortunately but he'll stick around because he's too cool. 
I've named him Zamboni and he needs to be dewormed!

He's in great shape, but you can see from his eyes that the lower WHITE membrane is showing through..he needs deworming. I'm using Noromectin..whats the dosage for this big guy? :scratch:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't use that. Sorry. Do they have a web site or customer number? I worm mine with garlic juice or ivermec injectable. Got any pic's of him? Is he your first?

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

first sheep, no pictures yet..no camera! :shocked:

Noromectin is a generic ivermectin 

I gave him 7 cc of Noromectin


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my someone else with sheep! :leap: We just got our flock 9 days ago and are new to them as well as the goats. I have been searching for a board like this for sheep but I hadn't found one. We are so excited to have these new additions.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool!
I really like the sheep.. If a great deal comes up I'll go for it.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I love my sheep! They are awesome! Baa Baa even babysits the goat kids. Plus they don't jump on anything like the goats. Keep watch on the glands between their toes. If they start limping, check it and squeeze if it clogs up. That has been the only problem with mine but it is an easy fix. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Mrs Lam- I never heard of that-gland between their toes. How often does this need to be taken care of? Also what vaccines do you give your sheep? We have Cascade Sheep- (soay/icelandic). They shed and are smaller than most sheep. We have only had these beauties for such a short period of time but the goaties are upset!! They wouldn't come out of the barn if they could see the sheep from their pen- and they cry! Hopefully they all become friends. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I think sheep get the CDT too.

they're pretty weird..mine stands outside in the rain! all of the goats are inside being lazy and he's out grazing in the wet!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Baa Baa is a wool sheep and he is the one that gets clogged and he starts limping. Moose is a hair sheep and he hasn't had that problem. Don't know if it's just a wool thing or not. It also looks/feels and smells like lanolin. Weird. I think I read or maybe it was my vet....any way, they think the gland marks pasture where the sheep like to graze.

I give mine CD&T and worm with Garlic Barrier. (pure garlic juice) They can't have goat feed or mineral because of the copper. Copper will kill them. You can worm with ivermectin injectable. I don't know about using horse wormers on them. You can ask your vet to be sure. I may do rabies when we move.

Mine like the rain. They think the goats are sissies. :doh: It's cooler in the rain.

Look up Jacob Sheep on line. I hope to have one someday. Very cool sheep. I'll be back on Monday. Have a great weekend!
Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

DARN! totally forgot about the copper.

oh well he hasn't keeled over yet. but he did have a couple cups of the goat feed (which is actually for calves)


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Katrina,
:slapfloor: I hope they are still okay? You can run them with goats, just put up goat mineral and feed up high. (sheep don't like to jump up on things) They will climb stairs though.

I feed everybody Goat and Sheep DQ by Producers Pride. Plus a goat sheep block on the ground (no copper) For the goats, I put a large wooden spool next to a big tree. I mounted a mineral feeder up on the tree for the goats. I also feed them Goat Balancer by hand so I know who get's it.

The man who runs the auction, swears he feeds his goat feed and has never lost a sheep. I'm not that brave. My sheep are special (and not always in a good way  ) and I just know if they eat even one pellet, they would kell over just to show me.

Gina


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You can use horse wormer on sheep as well. I just dose my sheep the same way I dose my goats. I have Katahdin hair sheep (a breed that sheds) but I've had Hamps, Suffolks, and crosses, which I miss having. It is true that you shouldn't let the sheep have too much copper, but I've also had a friend who fed his sheep horse feed, which has copper in it, and he never lost a sheep. But I choose not to risk it. lol And yes sheep get CDT as well.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

We have Cascade sheep (soay/icelandic) that shed as well. We have had them for 10 days or so. Here is the thing, the breeder gives Cd-t's once a year 2-4 weeks before lambing to the whole herd. She said what the Mom's pass onto the lambs carry them over until she does the following year. I have been trying to decide whether I should go out there and vaccinate the 7 of the crew born in April.


----------

